# Brute Force revs high before clutch engages! Need Help!!!!!!!



## khalil0900 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok, When I put my 2005 brute force 750 into gear everything works as it should. But once I give it gas it revs up before anything engages like the clutch is just sitting there then engages all at once. I have no clue why its doing this it just progressively has gotten worse and I dont know how to fix it. Has anyone ever had this problem??????


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When was the last time the clutches were serviced and the belt's deflection checked? Probably overdue..


----------



## khalil0900 (Apr 30, 2015)

It's got a newer belt on it and I put new clutch springs on it and it still does it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

khalil0900 said:


> It's got a newer belt on it and I put new clutch springs on it and it still does it


Ok, what exactly is the deflection set at and what springs did you put in it. Are the flyweights free and no pin is binding?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Take the primary off. Remove the spring. Lay it down on a table and see if the sheaves close all the way together.
I had my clutch slip on the crank once, causing it to over tighten itself. It bulged the inner sheave and ruined it. My clutch would only fall half way closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you need to take both clutch off clean and inspect the. you should remove both clutch springs. On the primary remove fly weights clean and inspect, inspect the spider buttons that slide on the movable sheave. Also disassemble the helix on the secondary clean and inspect. and check your belt deflection.


----------

